

What are some good books for tech company founders? - abbasmehdi


======
olalonde
\- The Four Steps to the Epiphany by Steven Blank. [1]

\- Founders at Work: Stories of Startups' Early Days by Jessica Livingston.
[2]

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/09...](http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/0976470705)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Problem...](http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-Problem-
Solution/dp/1430210788/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1302372083&sr=1-2)

~~~
hajrice
^^ Great books. Also checkout the books about the lean startup by Eric Ries
(there's like 3-4 of them now).

I would also recommend the ultimate sales machine. Even though I've only read
20 pages since I started reading it one month ago (yes, I run a startup), it's
really interesting and helpful.

------
naithemilkman
Over 100 books listed here suggested for a similar question on Quora:
[http://www.quora.com/Book-Recommendations/What-books-
should-...](http://www.quora.com/Book-Recommendations/What-books-should-
entrepreneurs-read)?

The next question you might ask is: how much time should I spend between
reading/learning vs. actually doing stuff which this question might help:
[http://www.quora.com/How-much-time-should-entrepreneurs-
spen...](http://www.quora.com/How-much-time-should-entrepreneurs-spend-
reading-books-or-online-materials)

------
davetong
Thomas, J.P. & Robert, H.W Jr 2004. "In Search of Excellence: Lessons from
America's Best-Run Companies", Harper Paperbacks.

Ignore what the critics say about this book because I think this book's
strengths is in their case studies on the company cultures and qualities that
made them successful decades ago. This is more about how to treat people and
direct a company, while providing examples of how these companies had
dedicated passionate micro teams who were their "lean startup" champions that
drove their innovation and success.

------
vrikhter
Made to Stick Delivering Happiness Good to Great

------
revorad
Ignore everybody by Hugh McLeod.

